# Intact male overly interested in spayed female?



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Remus is acting odd again. I always seem to be posting about Remus these days. He is actually the first male I've left intact for so long (he's 18 months now), normally I neuter my boys by around 1year so perhaps he's being completely reasonable but he just seems out of sorts lately. He has been very vocal, whining (not like distress or pain, just his communicative whine) and yodeling at me all of the time like he wants something, and sniffing, licking and marking every inch of the yard multiple times a day. The weirdest thing lately is that he is obsessed with Blue. He is making her really uncomfortable sniffing all over her "private region" all day long. She is 6 years old and has been spayed since she was 6 months old, no chance she is going into heat but he is just going crazy over her. She is a very submissive dog, usually just rolls onto her back and takes it but at this point she is so stressed she is growling and launching herself at him (usually they get along very well now that he is past the annoying puppy stage and even cuddle and sleep together). He only shows a mild interest in Dove who is also spayed and almost no interest of this sort in Freyja who is intact but only 4months old (obviously she could come into heat in the next few months so we are watching). He has also taken to humping, I caught him humping my son's leg this morning and scolded him, he humped Duke's head as well. He went through a "humping" phase at 6months months and I thought we got past it with redirection and rewarding for proper behavior/play. Obviously it is back. I'm just not sure what is up. Is it the weather? Why is he obsessed with my mature-spayed female? Is it his age? I'm torn on neutering him at this point, if it would improve his behavior we might do it.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Sounds normal. My young intact male has had a bit of spring fever this year and his hormonal behaviors have increased (I think due to time of year/weather, rather than age, as he should be coming down from adolescence a bit now at 21 months). He's obsessed with sniffing where other dogs have walked (especially males for whatever reason) and licking where dogs have peed. He is also very interested in the genitals of other dogs, male and female. Not much you can do other than continue to train and redirect (and separate dogs as needed). Just wanted to say I feel your pain!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Roxie is spayed and acts like a dog in heat toward intact males... and always manages to fool them.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Shep was neutered at 6 mos ... And, at 8 yo, he taught me about the birds&the bees with a female in heat! 

Two fixed dogs can mate, altho nothing results. Male dogs (fixed or not) can be set off by smell, altho I'm not positive what smell 

My subtle point is do NOT expect neutering to stop humping or mating. If you want to neuter, that's OK, but the only guarantee that you get is that he will not sire puppies. Other behaviors may not change.

Management and training are the only things that I can suggest....


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Sounds normal. My young intact male has had a bit of spring fever this year and his hormonal behaviors have increased (I think due to time of year/weather, rather than age, as he should be coming down from adolescence a bit now at 21 months). He's obsessed with sniffing where other dogs have walked (especially males for whatever reason) and licking where dogs have peed. He is also very interested in the genitals of other dogs, male and female. Not much you can do other than continue to train and redirect (and separate dogs as needed). Just wanted to say I feel your pain!


Ick. Merlin has been licking where other dogs have peed too.

The best advice would be to once again use redirection. Definitely give your girl a break during the day too. Maybe crate Remus for an hour or two so she can just chill.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Well,neutering may not change anything.My friend had two rotties.Intact female and neutered male.They mated and tied,in every heat,several times.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Well it is good to know I'm not alone. We will keep working on his training and hope he grows a brain soon. No idea why he is so crazy over poor Blue, she has given him no incentive and keeps trying to drive him away. I do send her off with my oldest son to read in their room for part of the day and Remus crates at night so she gets breaks but he is just bugging her whenever he notices her. Still not much noticeable interest in the others, so odd. His prey drive is peaked too, he is really antsy about the squirrels in our yard. I think if I neuter him it will be because of the smell (his urine is foul), and to keep him breeding Freyja while we wait for her to be old enough to spay. I am just super paranoid about being able to keep them separated.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

There could be a female in heat around (Dogs can smell a female in heat miles away) so he could be reacting to that.

Growing up our Pomeranian was neutered and would seek out females in heat over at the grooming shop across the street all the time. Just because they are neutered doesn't mean they don't still have instinct. Heck Nubs was willing to mate with Peanut when she went into heat and he's neutered. However I blame Peanut since she was flagging and just about raping him the whole time. You could tell he didn't want to do it but instinct kicked in. Dogs -sighs-


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I was in the same boat with my MAS. I waited and even contemplated about leaving him intact I could not do it and had him neutered. I could not be happier. The smell of the urine went away and so did his obsession with my spayed female dog. I did try to stop him from bothering her but it was hard when you would walk in a room and catch them. She would just stand there for him Not a instant cure but within a month I would say a lot better. Peace and bliss is once again in the household. Thank Goodness


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

You might also check to see if she has a bladder infection. That seems to trigger male attention as well


----------

